# island holidays



## lmmckie (Feb 12, 2011)

hi just joined  wondered if many of u go touring the orkneys in campervans we are thinking of going in april wondered if wild camping is allowed


----------



## bigpieeater (Feb 12, 2011)

I have just paid £15 for full membership and downloaded the file with all the wildcamping sites in the uk, I believe Orkney is in there. Contact canalsman on here, he will go through it with you.
My advice is to join and buy the file.
Very good site this one...and good people on here...enjoy!


----------



## Brandyman (Feb 12, 2011)

lmmckie said:


> hi just joined  wondered if many of u go touring the orkneys in campervans we are thinking of going in april wondered if wild camping is allowed


 
Wild camping is welcome in Orkney hi there wild campers 
 I will be putting places where to stay when in ORKNEY
within the next few weeks also where to dispose of toilet and gray waste also where to top fresh water all the best Merv    brandyman


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 12, 2011)

At the moment there are 13 places in the POI database for Orkney.

I'd welcome some more - can you help please Brandyman?

Regards

Chris


----------



## Brandyman (Feb 12, 2011)

Canalsman said:


> At the moment there are 13 places in the POI database for Orkney.
> 
> I'd welcome some more - can you help please Brandyman?
> 
> ...


 
Canalsman if I was to buy map Orkney I would mark out all the places which are available
for anything to do with wild camping emptying /toilets/ gray water/ fresh water.
I was going to do this before end Month but if you want I will send Map   brandyman


----------



## tobym (Feb 12, 2011)

fantastic place , looking forward to our first van trip up there later this year


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 12, 2011)

Brandyman said:


> Canalsman if I was to buy map Orkney I would mark out all the places which are available
> for anything to do with wild camping emptying /toilets/ gray water/ fresh water.
> I was going to do this before end Month but if you want I will send Map   brandyman


 
By the end of the month will be fine - many thanks 

Regards

Chris


----------



## John H (Feb 13, 2011)

Orkney is a wilder's paradise. When we were there (for almost two weeks) we decided to book into the campsite at Kirkwall for a day or two to empty the loo, fill the water tank, have a hot shower etc The site was full but the manager let us use the water and waste disposal for free and suggested places we could wild (including Kirkwall harbour). He also told us about using the showers at the nearby sports centre (small charge). There are so many places to overnight that it is impossible to remember them all but among those I do remember are the car park at Scara Brae and the car park at the Ring of Brodga stone circle. There was also somewhere else, overlooking the island of Hoy, where the public toilets not only stayed open all night but also had hot water! Although I can't remember exactly where it was, you shouldn't have too much trouble finding it - there aren't many roads on Orkney. In addition, there don't seem to be as many midges as elsewhere in the Highlands - and the people are extremely friendly. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the site you sure will find plenty of help from members , no matter what you ask somebody will have the answer. 
Never been to the Orkneys but must find the time to do so - everybody says it is brill.


----------



## sagart (Feb 16, 2011)

Brandyman said:


> Wild camping is welcome in Orkney hi there wild campers
> I will be putting places where to stay when in ORKNEY
> within the next few weeks also where to dispose of toilet and gray waste also where to top fresh water all the best Merv    brandyman


 
Gratitude. I'm still scheduled for a job on Orkney in May, so would certainly welcome this information


----------



## carrierlaw (Mar 21, 2011)

*orkney here we come*

Our 1st destination on our indefinate tour will be Orkney... All we need is fresh water and waste disposal now and then .... and good company. We should arrive in late April and stay until the end of June, and will be particularly interested in wildlife and landscape photography.


----------



## michael beck (Mar 22, 2011)

carrierlaw said:


> Our 1st destination on our indefinate tour will be Orkney... All we need is fresh water and waste disposal now and then .... and good company. We should arrive in late April and stay until the end of June, and will be particularly interested in wildlife and landscape photography.


 
Shetland further north is the place to visit if you really want wild and beautiful photography,
Wild camping is second to none with every inter-island ferry point having toilet,water and parking facilities.
A few campsites are spaced thoughout the main island (Zetland) also Fetlar and Whalsay, 

I would be happy to assist if you need any info


----------



## Brandyman (Mar 22, 2011)

lmmckie said:


> hi just joined  wondered if many of u go touring the orkneys in campervans we are thinking of going in april wondered if wild camping is allowed


 
 The orkney islands 
brandyman ORKNEY ISLANDS 
Hi there any one wanting to come to Orkney 
If you are coming on the A9 once you approach INVERNESS fuel up before you go any further fuel starts to get a little bit dearer after INVERNESS take the A96 ABERDEEN Road TESCO fuel We have stopped overnight in the car park many times come back onto A9 heading north
Another fuel stop ALNESS MORRISONS best fuel up before you cross over to ORKNEY TESCO WICK cheapest in the highlands there are a few garages in ORKNEY that have gas/ diesel/petrol also calor gas You can cross over on NorthLink Ferries - car ferry to Orkney and Shetland - OFFICIAL SITE crossing time 1 1/2 hrs meals on board good boat in all weather
the other one Pentland Ferries - Official site of Orkney car ferry - Crossing the Pentland Firth in one hour new catamaran St Margarets Hope sometimes you have to revers on 1hr crossing, new boat .
There is a saying in Orkney that there is a beach for every one enjoy your stay.
WILD CAMPING ORKNEY
This is just a guide most places I have stopped over my self ! other places touring vans from all over
have stopped, the local people are very friendly and willing to help this is a thing about Orkney very friendly..

Camping and Hostels in Orkney

Camping in Orkney can be a very rewarding experience, many campsites are near the shoreline and offer stunning views. 

Ness Point
Stromness 
Tel: 
Open: May To September
Pitches: 90

=========


Birsay Outdoor Centre Campsite 
Birsay
Birsay 
Tel: 01856 873535 
Open: April To October


Pitches: 20

========


Rufford
Burray 
Tel: 01856 731329


Pitches: 2
==========



Eviedale Cottages And Campsite 
Eviedale Centre
Evie 
Tel: 01856 751270
Open: April To September


Pitches: 10

============ 


Rackwick Outdoor Centre 
Rackwick 
Hoy 
Tel: 01856 873535
Open: April To September

====================


Ayres Rock Hostel And Camp Site 
Ayre
Isle Of Sanday 
Tel: 01857 600410
Open: Open All Year



Pitches: 9

==================


Pickaquoy Caravan And Camping Site 
Pickaquoy Road
Kirkwall 
Tel: 01856 879900
Open: April To October


Pitches: 81

=======================

Deerness Caravan And Camp Site 
Deerness
Mainland 
Tel: 01856 741317
Open: Open All Year


Pitches: 20
===================


Wheems Organic Farm Bothy And Campsite 
Eastside
South Ronaldsay 
Tel: 01856 831 556
Open: April To October


Pitches: 12

===========================


Pool Farmhouse Certificated Location 
Grimness, St Margarets Hope
South Ronaldsay 
Tel: 01856 831700
Open: Open All Year



Pitches: 5 Caravan Club Only

============================== 

The Barn Hostel And Campsite 
Chalmersquoy
Westray 
Tel: 01857 677214
Open: Open All Year
=================
WILD CAMPING IN ORKNEY

South Ronaldsay Sands wright toilets Hot/cold water disabled toilets has tap inside drinking water Watch out for orange van, Cleaner will give you water.

Olad summit camping in car park near road not to noisy quite at night

Burwick good for camping toilets water at pier
Near tomb eagles.

Watch out for Moat museum worth visit he may give you pint home made beer there is toilets here
ask him if you can stay the night real old timer loads knowledge of the area.

Just before the first (4th) causeway on your left side look for house with red roof (jimmy Woods) will give you water also show you where to dump water etc he also show you where to park free.Please ask at house first.
Now when you cross to the other end of causeway there are toilets hot cold also over night parking limited.

On the third causeway (Burray) at the end there is also parking over night lovely beach good walking .
If you go into Burray Village the Sands Hotel has large car park at rear off Hotel where you can wild camp, Meals are excellent not expensive please ask first. in front off hotel at pier there are toilets also water on pier.

Next you come to no1(lamb Holm) causeway Italian Chapel worth visit wild camped here.
On your way in you passed Orkney Company worth trying friendly may well
offer you a we taste makes a good night cap.

Now come across the 1st Causeway head left St Marys Village toilets at pier also water. Now go through Village to the other end you will see signs for BB watch out for road at the corner go left rough road not tarred go down to end 500yds good over night. nice walk here St Marys walk.

NOW OVER TO DEERNESS


On your way out to dearness you will come across toilets at Dingieshowe toilets (fair) 



Deerness Caravan And Camp Site there is a long water hose at side of building near toilets before use.
I would phone and ask.Tel: 01856 741317

New Ark bay sandy bay car park also parking on sand lovely view no toilets.

The Gloup parking there is a small museum with toilets hot cold nice for wild camping.

Crossover to Tankerness you will pass Mine How burial chamber.
Further along Shelia Fleet jewellery well worth visit recommend you have tour watch how jewellery
made the guide we had spoke very clear and slow also answered questions.

Then on into Kirkwall
We have Inganess bay nice place. 
No good at week ends to many kids.

Now in KIRKWALL there car park at the Harbour vans often park here also at the other side (Ayre Hotel) across the road car park in front ideal place to stop for evening out.
Scapa beach there are often vans stopped over night worth a look'.

Weyland bay/ Craigie field just out side Kirkwall from harbour follow road along coast 10 min walk from town..

Out to Orphir head for Houton loads parking. 
water tap at back of booking office.Toilets further along.


NOW HEAD FOR STROMNESS

Camp site Ness Point Stromness council owned In the past it was possible to empty out and get fresh water the warden is only part time.
Head out of site take first left past golf course follow road very narrow you will come to parking place (old gun installation) head further out large parking you can watch boats coming and going.good over night no toilets.
Now leave this place head back on to main road turn left watch for signs saying cemetery or Warbeth follow this road down as far as cemetery ( watch out for toilets) turn right at sign warebeth
now this is a lovely place to spend few nights watch boats come and go.
Use toilets at cemetery hot cold and disabled .

NOW WE HEAD FOR BIRSAY

Yesnaby high cliffs good views wild camping possible, No toilets (please don't use old shelters for toilets).
Then its off to Marwick bay nice spot for wild camping you can lie in bed and listen to the sea talk Ideal for walkers to Kitchenors memorial
No toilets here .
Now on to Brough Birsay on the way to the Brough you will come across Barony Mill stop and go in ask for Brian if you need water he will help you out once you are ready to go turn left follow road at T junction turn left you will see the Brough head down road at the castle you can turn left into Village toilets we shop petrol gas. Leave here turn left at road you came in there you have it loads places to overnight keep going out to the end of road you can also overnight here Remember rubber boots you will need them if you miss the tide when you walk across to brough. good area for walking.


NOW WE HEAD FOR WE VILLAGE EVIE

On the way leaving for Evie come out from the Brough head straight up road don't leave road.
You will have to bare left approx 4mls heading for Evie watch for signs you will see wind mills in the distance BURGHER HILL nice views at top good over night spot no toilets
Then you come into Evie village just past shop on your left watch for sign P toilets turn down here. hot cold water in toilets Disable also another over night stop .
Now back up to main road turn left just yards down road on left small camp site.
Further along you will see sign on your left side Brough Gurness nice place people just pull in stop for nights at the far end you will find brough ancient village toilets in building.
once you come back to main road turn left head for Tingwell jetty boats leave here for Rousay/ Egilsay and Wire another place to stop for nights water at wall on left near office/ toilets.
The toilets have showers for disabled very nice here.

NOW FINSTOWN

The only place in finstown is car park opposited cemetry also toilets here, Could be noisy at night alongside main road. 
Heading towards kirkwall about 3mls out finstown you will see on right grass mound behind them nice for willd camping at the entrance you will see sign table bench, There no toilets here.


HEAD FOR STENNESS
Now in Stenness watch for signs for ring Brodgar parking'
also go to StandingStones Senness parking no toilets.


NOW WE ARE BACK IN KIRKWALL.
From Harbour take coast road twards Weyland Bay just a 10 minut walk from Kirkwall
often see vans here in summer. Also camping at ayre MIills at the roundabout as you come into Kirkwall parking along shore front looking twards harbour No toilets.


HERE WE HAVE INTERNET SITES TO HELP YOU

NorthLink Ferries - car ferry to Orkney and Shetland - OFFICIAL SITE

Pentland Ferries - Official site of Orkney car ferry - Crossing the Pentland Firth in one hour

Welcome to Orkney Ferries - operating between Orkney mainland and 13 smaller islands

Getting to Orkney - Visit Orkney, The Official Site of the Orkney Tourist Board .THIS GUID I WOULD RECOMEND AS A MUST
YOU WILL BE ABLE TO LOOK AT MOST PLACES MENTIONED WHEN YOU OPEN OUT MAP DOUBLE CLICK ANY WHERE . ALSO ANY NAMES OF PLACES GUST PUT NAME IN GOOGLE SEARCH FOLOWED BY ORKNEY ( ie ITALIAN CHAPLE ORKNEY)

I will be adding other sites in the Islands soon.
Toilets most toilers are very high standerd some just pass fair
most have DISABLED . ======= BY BRANDYMAN MERV ===== 
Photographers dream .


----------



## barryd (Mar 22, 2011)

Done Orkney twice and Shetland once.  There is a bit on my Blog page under Boys Trips early years near the bottom Hank the Tank Motorhome website  Not sure if it wil be any use but might make you laugh.


----------

